# Astatotilapia latifasciata



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

So i just picked up my 1st 3 Vics.... i got 2 Astatotilapia latifasciata 1 m 1F came as a pair and an x-mass fulu...the fulu is still a juvie so hes been hiding amungst the rocks but the Astatotilapia latifasciata Male is pretty activy vividy showing colors after i put him in with the lights off and moved some rocks around, he seems to be following my malawi haps around is this normal behavior? hes not nipping, just swimming back and forth with them.

here is his Pic...


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

hi This fish isn't H.latifasciatus( A.latifasciata) but rather H.sp"44" or Ch.44; When discovering a new place the fish tends to follow any other mate in the tank. Once he got his territory, it'll change.
xris


----------



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks!!! boy if i only knewof vics before i mad my tank malawi i would have an entire tank of vics!!

Now question he kept calling him an oblikeden is that another name then the one you gave me???


----------



## NewETown (Jul 31, 2008)

H. sp "44" are typically called Obliquidens (not sure if I'm spelling that correctly) or Zebra Obliquidens (which are actually a completely different fish from my understanding) at the pet stores.


----------



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

thats interesting, this guy is a breeder so i trusted him.... do it have somehting to do with the re-classification or re-naming of them?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

hi A.latifasciata is a described species living in Kyoga lake, the sp44 or ch44(yu can find it under the name H.sp"thick skin") is an undescribed species occurring in the sandy zones of Victoria lake. there was a misidenfication on the Haplochromis obliquidens(rather close to H.sp"red back scraper), today we are almost sure that even the sp44 is not H.obliquidens. 
xris


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I was under the impression that A. latisfaciata were also called zebra obliquidens but that it isn't really a obliquidens :lol: 
Anyway what you have isn't A. latisfaciata...they have red color around the gill area, then yellow further back. Their fins have a baby blue tint, not red like yours. You can let your breeder know he has sp.44's.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I just posted a pic of my A. latisfaciata in a post titled zebra obliq. pic


----------

